# Secureing 9 inch chimney in dollhouse



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone.

For my wife's dollhouse I made a chimney out of hobby bricks. Nine inches tall, 2" x 1" rectangle. Guts of it is plywood, nice and solid. Bricks are for show only. Heavy.

Base of 2.5" tall is in the attic, the rest is free standing through the roof. It sits on plywood. The base of the chimney is wood. So I plan to use Titebond 2, put a weight on it, and let it sit overnight. Where the chimney exits the roof it gets some support.

This thing needs to last for decades. Question is, should I use more support?


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

wsommariva said:


> This thing needs to last for decades. Question is, should I use more support?


That'll prolly be good but just make sure the chimney has a flue liner.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Victorian house - they didn't use them back then.

Ok, I agree I think it's secure enough. Thank you.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

wsommariva said:


> Victorian house - they didn't use them back then.


Then you need to apply to the Doll House Borough municipal board for a waiver don't you?


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes I did. They gave me some trouble, but a small "donation" got me the waiver. Don't ask about the plumbing inspector.

BTW, I glued it up last night. Also was able to use hobby glue where the chimney leaned against the roofs trim. Noone will know.


----------

